
Thanks Homebrew maintainers and contributors - joshka
https://discourse.brew.sh/t/thanks-to-all-the-maintainers-and-contributors/1334
======
daguava
I'm kind of an outlier when it comes to development, but I really hate using
OSX. One thing that makes it bearable for me (I have a mac at work), however,
is that I can get exactly what I want with very little hastle using homebrew.
I would like to add to this sentiment, on this turkey day, homebrew has my
thanks.

~~~
Ologn
It can have strange behavior though.

The other day I went into iTerm2, changed to the top of my Xcode projects top
directory and did "find . | xargs grep abcd". Nothing was found. This wasted
my time for 30 minutes and then I did a cd to the directory where the Swift
files were and did the same command. Immediately I saw the file with the abcd
string in it.

This type of thing doesn't happen to me on Ubuntu.

That said, things like iTerm2, Homebrew etc. do make using MacOS somewhat
tolerable.

~~~
derefr
Your Xcode project directory probably had spaces in its path somewhere (which,
for reasons of rather outdated conventions, is less common to encounter under
Linux.)

Like with any other Unix, dealing with spaces in the arguments passing through
a pipeline to xargs(1) requires the NUL-delimited style:

    
    
        find . -print0 | xargs -0 grep abcd
    

or you can stop worrying about the spaces by letting find(1) handle them:

    
    
        find . -exec grep abcd \{\} \;
    

or, even better, get grep(1) to do the whole job (which also has the advantage
of tagging each found line with the filename the result was found in):

    
    
        grep -R abcd .

------
jv22222
Thanks for linking to this thanks. And thanks, Homebrew team, for Homebrew. It
has saved me countless of hours.

------
Scarbutt
Curious, does homebrew really has "millions of users"?

~~~
tempay
Looking at their analytics[1] a few million seems plausible depending on how
updates are included in the numbers.

[1] [https://brew.sh/analytics/](https://brew.sh/analytics/)

------
7ewis
Is there some documentation on how to contribute?

~~~
nerdponx
There's a CONTRIBUTING.md file in the repo. Documentation is a little sparse,
however. This is a useful reference:
[http://www.rubydoc.info/github/Homebrew/brew/Homebrew](http://www.rubydoc.info/github/Homebrew/brew/Homebrew)

Reading formulas of other software is useful too.

------
gerosa
After Docker, I use Homebrew only to install basic tools like git.

~~~
extra88
Why install git from Homebrew? Git is included in macOS. Sometimes the Apple
version of a program is outdated or just different but macOS Sierra has git
version 2.13.6, less than six months old.

~~~
daveFNbuck
Installing it from homebrew requires minimal effort and can keep you more up-
to-date than the system version. It requires more effort to figure out that
the included version is "only" half a year old than to just install a newer
version from homebrew.

